# [QUESTION] DL09 to ED05



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

So my friend's wife has a fascinate....long story short -- got back to dl09, but is trying to get to ed05. Is there any easy way to get there....We're seeing a lot of what seems to be old information and files...thanks!!


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Nevermind...looks like the OTA's started after all....on our way!


----------

